# Rent supplement - moving accommodation



## acacia (4 Sep 2009)

I'm moving accommodation soon and am on rent supplement. What is the procedure regarding this when moving? Do I have to inform my current rent supplement office, or do I inform the new office (I'm moving to a different area)? Do I have to undergo a new means assessment etc, or is my current file just transferred? Also, I am moving to a slightly more expensive place (that is still below the limit in my area). Will the new CWO give me a hard time for getting somewhere more expensive (it's a much nicer place), or will they have the file to say what I was on before? I haven't moved while on the RS, and I just want everything to go smoothly : )


----------



## Cat101 (5 Sep 2009)

Have you checked that the new landlord accepts rent allowance?
You just have to notify your CWO..if the new place is more expensive you may have to pay the extra rent if the rent exceeds your rent allowance limit.


----------



## gipimann (5 Sep 2009)

You should notify your current CWO about your change of address and when you move you have to make a new application at the CWO who covers that area.

Each claim for Rent Supplement has to be treated as a new application, even if it's with the same CWO, so you'll have to get the application form completed by your new landlord.

Once the rent being charged is below the rent limit for the area, there shouldn't be a problem with the change.  If the rent being charged exceeds the rent limit for the area, you won't qualify at all.   And yes, the new CWO will be able to see what you were paid at your current address as it's all stored on computer.


----------

